# Rigid TS3650 & Leecraft ZCI



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

I just purchased a Leecraft ZCI for my new(used, but new to me) TS3650. I noticed the Leecraft does not have a countersunk screw hole to secure it to the table like the OEM insert does. Even though the Leecraft has front and side adjustment screws that allow it fit snug, I'm concerned that it may not be secured enough. Is there any need to drill my own hole for the screw? Or does anyone have any experience with this either way? I appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Massoger (May 13, 2010)

I've got the same ZCI for the same saw….been using it for about 18 months with absolutely no issues. I wouldn't worry about it. I also have made several from hardwood for dado blades without a screw hole to attach and haven't had any issues.


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for your responses, this my first zero clearance insert so I was unsure.


----------

